# Loading MK 5III images into Aperture 3



## bpietrzak (Mar 24, 2012)

anyone having a issue loading images from the 5D MK III into Aperture?

mine is erroring out--no RAW support yet? jpeg are importing


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 24, 2012)

You can use Adobe DNG Release Candidate 1 which will provide a DNG file. That should work fine in aperture.

Just make sure you select the default options and do not use sraw or mraw, and turn off any in camera corrections.

In general, Aperture does not support Linearized DNG images, as explained in Aperture 2 and 3: Tips on Baseline DNG support. The Adobe DNG Converter will sometimes create a linearized DNG image, even when you do not select the Convert to Linear Image option. 
Adobe DNG Converter creates linearized DNG images from the following:

sRAW images
mRAW images
RAW images shot on Leica, Panasonic, and Olympus cameras that use the Micro Four Thirds standard
RAW images that include barrel distortion correction
 In many cases, Aperture directly supports the RAW format of the affected cameras; in these cases, you do not need to convert the image to DNG.


----------



## AG (Mar 24, 2012)

Did you load the recent Apple RAW camera update that came out the same day of the 5D3? 

If not maybe give that a try.


----------



## The19th (Mar 24, 2012)

The list of supported cameras (found here: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4757 ) is updated every time a Digital Camera RAW Compatibility update is released. At the time of this posting, the 5D Mark III is not on the list.

I'm guessing the 3.12 update is coming soon.


----------



## peederj (Mar 24, 2012)

I know it's depressing I want to show off my new toy. Just keep collecting shots and ingest later when the next RAW compatibility update ships out. It may be a while...DPP is generating soft output, so even on Canon's end there may be problems. Haven't tried the Adobe converter yet, thanks for that.


----------



## ofirabe (Mar 27, 2012)

i have a different problem all together.. 
my MarkIII came withOUT the CD's in the box!
reseller say they didn't get any with this shipment. really weird. 
i'm stuck with no way to open the RAW. 

so with that, can anybody please upload the DPP that came with the markIII or link me to an official download place. 
it's also not on CanonUsa site!


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Mar 27, 2012)

Didn't get a CD either. Found this link for the latest DPP: http://www.mediafire.com/?yanrrc2co7g8cn8
But because of the processing issues, I am using the beta ACR instead.


----------



## peederj (Mar 27, 2012)

The Adobe DNG Converter works fine but slows workflow. The cool thing with DPP is you can see the CA correction, even though it can't export it properly due to awful bugs. They were clearly caught by surprise by the D800 launch date.


----------



## melbournite (Mar 27, 2012)

AG said:


> Did you load the recent Apple RAW camera update that came out the same day of the 5D3?
> 
> If not maybe give that a try.



Sadly, that update was for the Nikon D800 only


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 27, 2012)

ofirabe said:


> i have a different problem all together..
> my MarkIII came withOUT the CD's in the box!
> reseller say they didn't get any with this shipment. really weird.
> i'm stuck with no way to open the RAW.
> ...


 
Who did you buy it from?? Authorized resellers should have a CD included. Contact your local Canon distributor and request one. If you bought a gray market camera, who knows where it came from, they may have removed the CD because it was foreign language.


----------



## alexjohnsonphoto (Apr 6, 2012)

I had the same problem, and recently, I've been getting fed up with Aperture. I'm leaning towards Lightroom 4, but I'm just not ready to learn a new ecosystem. I wish Apple would get their act together and release a suite with some clout. They need to take some advice and introduce serious noise reduction and sharpening software so I don't have to dart into photoshop every time I need a fixen'. Actually, boo Apple for not anticipating this.... I have the 5D mark III and it is incredible. I also bought Lightroom 4 in anticipation and I've got to say, a few adjustments and I'm set, aperture can lick my (insert part here).


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Apr 6, 2012)

Native RAW support just got updated for Aperture and iPhoto. Have fun.


----------

